# Lamborghini Aventador J.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## powerr (Mar 18, 2012)

i must say it is nice and informative share good to know that


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

... Where is the front windshield?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

ic:


----------

